# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry drying room

## DBACT

SWMBO has requested a drying room in the laundry - Canberra is a bit cold in winter. I am giving trying to think how to do this. I can wrangle a small room or cabinet about 1.2m x 1.2m or so just off the laundry and have been considering ducting the central heating into the room. Is this a loopy idea or does it have merit? Any ideas on this?

----------


## woodbe

It's an excellent idea. 
Up at the snow, our unit had a drying cupboard - it just looked like any other, about 700 deep x 1000 approx, and it worked brilliantly. It had a small fan heater gadget in the bottom, but using a duct from the home heating would be far more efficient. 
Would you be able to have the duct enter the room at the bottom? I think the idea would be to have some sort of adjustment on the amount of air able to escape the room at the top.  
woodbe.

----------


## nev25

> SWMBO has requested a drying room in the laundry - Canberra is a bit cold in winter. I am giving trying to think how to do this. I can wrangle a small room or cabinet about 1.2m x 1.2m or so just off the laundry and have been considering ducting the central heating into the room. Is this a loopy idea or does it have merit? Any ideas on this?

  What a great idea 
Ive seen them used in a factory environment for drying workers towels that they use for the after work shower but never thought if it in a domestic environment. 
The factory ones Ive seen usually use a Steam radiator type system. 
Maybe you could use a small electric wall heater on low heat 
Like http://www.ixlappliances.com.au/pdf/...heaters_ds.pdf
Or similar 
Keep use up to date on your developments

----------


## Uncle Bob

When I was a lad we used to have an airing closet that I used to play in on cold days, this was before the days of tumble dryers. I just done a quick google and found this one http://www.asko.com.au/our_products/drying_cabinet/ though at over two grand, I reckon you could built one cheaper  :Smilie:  So your idea is a winner in my books.

----------


## Ausyuppy

I remember seeing a Solar powered drying room that was shown on a show called Carbon Cops.  
See the fact sheet http://www.abc.net.au/tv/carboncops/...s/cc_lanes.pdf which has a bunch of links which may give you some ideas, whether solar or ducted heating. 
Cheers
Steve

----------


## Ashore

Move to Newcastle , you won't need the drying room and you also get to live in the *Best city in Australia*  as voted in a recent poll  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Border boy

Hi DB
our home is a 50's weatherboard. When we bought I was pleasantly surprised to find a gas drying cabinet in the laundry. It is basically a white cabinet 600 x 600 x 1800 with a gas burner at the bottom & 2 vent pipes at the top that exhaust to outside. Recently painters commented that they had never seen a house with  a "twin system" before. Works great & unlike a tumble dryer, doesn't wear your clothes out prematurely - it's a very basic thing that works very well.
Cheers!!

----------


## Moondog55

I have lived in the snow too, drying rooms are a great idea BUT do not duct the central heating into it, you need a ducted fan to exhaust the wet.damp air outside the house so all you would be doing is pulling heat out of the house. 
Better perhaps to put in a small fan heater and a timer with the exhaust fan able to be switched off when not needed, insulated and seal the walls, ceiling and floor (Vapour barriers ) as the air can get to 100% humidity very quickly and do not forget to insulated the entry door, a room 900 X 1500 with hanging rails can hold a lot of sheets and jackets, put in a shelf for all the wet boots too 
Drying rooms are great, mate!

----------


## m6sports

> Move to Newcastle , you won't need the drying room and you also get to live in the *Best city in Australia*  as voted in a recent poll

  was that a poll only taken by people living in Newcastle  :Rotfl:

----------


## jago

The poll was taken in the aspirational town of Cessnock! :Rotfl:

----------


## m6sports

> The poll was taken in the aspirational town of Cessnock!

  thats what i thought  :2thumbsup:

----------


## andy the pm

> The poll was taken in the aspirational town of Cessnock!

  Hey! I live in Cessnock!! Its much better than Newcastle....

----------


## jago

> Hey! I live in Cessnock!! Its much better than Newcastle....

  I've family in Warners bay and they are are the ones that bag Cessnock along with the Johns brothers....

----------


## henpecked

I realise that this is an old thread, but I thought I would add this comment/suggestion. 
The old refrigerators, which had exposed elements ( radiators) at the rear, can be backed into a well sealed and top and bottom ventilated custom cupboard where you can hang clothes and where the dry heat from the external refrigerator coil will pull cold air from the floor and up through the top of the cupboard, which will dry out the clothes and at no extra electrical cost to you. Of course when the weather is very cold, and if you don't heat your kitchen, the fridge won't produce much heat.

----------

